# Classical mix album



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

If you had to make a classical mix album (ie. up to 80 minutes of music) to introduce a friend to classical music, what pieces/tracks would you select?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Is the friend one of my real friends or a hypothetical "everyman" friend?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Is the friend one of my real friends or a hypothetical "everyman" friend?


Either way... could be something you've done in the past, a compilation you'd like to do for a real friend, for an imaginary friend of your own age, or just an average classical sampler for the general public.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheeba
2. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto 2 (Second Movement)
3. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 (Andante)
4. Mozart - Piano Sonata 11 (3rd Movement)
5. Chopin - Waltz No. 4
6. Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 5
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 (Finale)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Never mix - never worry!










Peel the label!


----------

